# Ist Gamekeys.biz legal !?



## MasterFreak (17. Juni 2011)

Hi Leute,
ich brauch mal die Infos ob die Seite Gamekeys.biz ( Gamekeys.biz - Your Number One Keystore ) Legal ist !?
N Freund wollt dort nämlich Keys kaufen und ich bin nicht sicher ob das soo Legal ist !?
MfG MasterFreak

P.S. Hält die Seite was sie verspricht ???


----------



## -NTB- (17. Juni 2011)

sofern es sich um legal beworbene keys handelt, sollte es legal sein.....handelt die seite mit illegalen keys, ists natürlich illegal und iwie auch verarsche

kenne die seite sowie die gesetzesgebung aber nicht...


----------



## MasterFreak (17. Juni 2011)

Jo die Keys dürften Legal sein. Ein Rechtsanwalt meinte das, dass System auch Legal ist. Ich wollte mich nur noch mal versichern !


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (17. Juni 2011)

haha... ganz sicher nicht legal, die Diskussion wurde hier bereit schonmal (von mir) geführt. Mit dem Resultat dass das vertreiben von (EA/STEAM)Keys im Internet nicht legal ist. Oder glaubst du wirklich Steam/Valve oder EA hat mit denen ein Deal?! Guck dir mal die Preise an, dann würden sie sich selbst ins Bein schießen.

Finger weg von sowas!


Edit:

Hier der alte Thread:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/sonstige-spielethemen/145301-key-store-legal.html

Edit Edit:

Das Impressum hat ja eine deutsche Adresse, und soweit ich weiß (kann mich auch irren, weiß nicht genau wie das mit Internetshops aussieht) muss ja jeder Laden im Handelsregister eingetragen werden, sofern er legal aktiv sein will. Und man findet weder unter "gamekeys", gamekeys.biz" was noch unter seinen Namen was.


----------



## der_knoben (17. Juni 2011)

Da sich der Betreiber als Kleinunternehmer sieht, wird er wohl auch keine Umsatzsteuer ID Nummer angeben müssen/bzw haben. Wobei dieses Handeln wohl nicht unter Kleinunternehmer fällt. Denke schon, dass es damit mehr EInnahmen macht, als für Kleinunternehmer zulässig.


----------



## zøtac (17. Juni 2011)

Die kaufen sich billige Keys ausm Ausland und verscherbeln sie hier - wüsste daran nichts illegales, auch wenns von Steam & co nicht gern gesehen ist. 
Illegal ist es, wenn die Keys mit gehackten Paypal Accounts und gestohlenen Kreditkarten kauft wurden.

Würd eher davon abraten, die chance ist 50 - 50 ^^


----------



## MasterFreak (17. Juni 2011)

Ein Freund von mir ist Anwalt und er meint das sei Legal ^^


----------



## snaapsnaap (17. Juni 2011)

Für Steam gibts oft unterscheidungen von RU/EU, weil die russischen oder ähnliche entweder erst garnicht funktionieren, oder später dein Account gebannt wird.
Hab mir zB BC2 (vor kurzem ~13€) und Shift2 (direkt nach Release für ~20€) Keys gekauft und beide Games funktionieren ohne Probleme, konnte auch beide einfach mit dem EADM aktivieren und laden.

Wenn die Preise aber sehr stark von den anderen Anbietern abweichen würd ich es mir zweimal überlegen und lieber 5€ mehr zahlen, da ich eh schon 20-30€ gegenüber der normalen Version spare


----------



## MasterFreak (17. Juni 2011)

dann is ja gut !!! Muss ich mal probieren ....


----------



## jensi251 (17. Juni 2011)

Ist halt eine Grauzone. 
Aber bestraft würd man glaube ich nicht.


----------



## MasterFreak (17. Juni 2011)

man selber schonmal garnicht ! Da is man ja net schuld wenn die einem was andrehen ^^


----------



## Pokerclock (18. Juni 2011)

In dem Thread wird umfassend erklärt, was Sache ist mit diesen Keys. Insbesondere der letzte Post sollte interessant sein.

Da die Keys meistens aus dem Nicht-EU-Ausland stammen, aber in die EU eingeführt werden, oftmals getrennt von den ursprünglichen Datenträgern, ist keine Erschöpfung im Sinne des UrhG eingetreten. Das bedeutet, dass nach wie vor eine Einwilligung des Rechteinhabers notwendig ist, um diese Keys verkaufen zu dürfen. Diese liegt oftmals nicht vor.

Im oben genannten Fall kommt zudem offensichtlich noch ein steuerrechtlichen Problem zu Tage. Das zuständige Finanzamt wird sich dem sicherlich bald annehmen, wenn es Wind davon bekommt. 

Mit Rücksicht darauf schließe ich den Thread an dieser Stelle. Das rechtswidrige Angebot dort ist offensichtlich und wird daher hier keinen weiteren Platz für Diskussionen bekommen.

Du kannst mir die rechtlichen Ausführungen deines Anwaltes per PN mitteilen. Ich interessiere mich privat für so etwas immer gerne. 

-CLOSED-


----------

